# peacock breeding size?



## comanswoodwork (Jul 19, 2009)

How big do they get before they will spawn? I have 2 peacocks but im not sure if I have a male and female. One is very colorful and the other is not.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
the first two fish pictured. Any idea?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first is likely a female, but no guarantees. The second is definitely a male. Any time over 3" they should be ready to go. Some will spawn sooner.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

Just a quick note, if you are interested in breeding you might want to let your female get a little bigger...they tend to have bigger broods when they are more mature...not too mention they can handle the starvation period better. Kind of hard when they are in the same tank I know but maybe avoid common breeding instigation methods like 50% water changes and live food more often...


----------



## comanswoodwork (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure that I have a female yet. Just hoping right now.


----------

